
Nigerian firm takes blame for routing Google traffic through China - ajoy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-disruption/nigerian-firm-takes-blame-for-routing-google-traffic-through-china-idUSKCN1NI2D9
======
ajoy
Is it that easy? A rogue ISP in Nigeria can bring down the internet?
(hyperbole, but google drives most of internet)

~~~
maltalex
Pretty much.

Route leaks are a daily occurrence on the Internet. You only hear about when
it impacts some big network.

